# Taliban blow up phone tower in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Feb 29, 2008)

That's going to increase the support of the people for their cause.   Idiots. 



> *Taliban blow up phone tower in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, February 29, 2008 |  7:33 AM ET   *
> 
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like they are trying to get back to the way they used to do business... censorship etc

good post GD


----------

